# Leonardo DiCaprio ist wieder Single - Trennung von Erin Heatherton



## beachkini (3 Nov. 2012)

​
Leonardo DiCaprio (37) und Erin Heatherton (23) sind angeblich kein Paar mehr.

Der Golden-Globe-Gewinner ('Titanic') und das Model kamen im Dezember 2011 zusammen, nun soll nach knapp einem Jahr Schluss sein.

"Sie trennten sich vor ein Paar Wochen", erzählte ein Insider dem Magazin 'Us Weekly'. Wer einen öffentlichen Trennungskrieg erwartet, wird wohl enttäuscht werden. "Es gibt kein böses Blut zwischen den beiden", versicherte der selbsternannte Experte, "sie mögen sich immer noch."

Wie bei den meisten Hollywood-Paaren sollen die hektischen Terminkalender der Stars zur Entfremdung geführt haben. Allein im letzten Jahr drehte Leonardo DiCaprio drei Filme, 'Django Unchained' in New Orleans, 'Wolf of Wall Street' in New York und 'Der große Gatsby' in Australien. "Sie sind beide sehr beschäftigt und haben wahnsinnig volle Terminkalender", kommentierte der Alleswisser weiter. "Sie lieben und respektieren einander sehr. Aber es war einfach an der Zeit, sich weiterzuentwickeln."

Leonardo DiCaprio hat eine Schwäche für Models und datete in der Vergangenheit bereits Kristen Zang, Gisele Bündchen (32) und Bar Refaeli (27).


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2012)

seine Sammlung ist recht umfangreich


----------



## Q (27 Nov. 2012)

na dann isser ja wieder zu haben... Soll ja ein paar hier im Forum geben die auf ihn stehen, also an die Gewehre


----------



## JayP (2 Dez. 2012)

ach das waren noch Zeiten wie der kleine Leonardo von der damals noch mit Bruce Willis verheirateten Demi Moore in die Liebe eingeführt wurde.

Da könnte ja fast ein Revival der Liebe anstehen


----------



## vosknocker (5 Jan. 2013)

This man cannot seem to settle down. He dated Tom Brady's wife Giselle Bundchen, among many others.


----------

